# Battlefield Bad Company 2 - R10 Patch



## butter_milch (25. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
In den nächsten Tagen wird DICE ein weiteres Xbox 360/PC Update für den Multiplayer-Hit *Battlefield: Bad Company 2* veröffentlichen. PS3-User sollten ihn mittlerweile auf der Konsole haben.

Anscheinend ist man sich bei DICE aber noch nicht ganz sicher, ob dieses Update lediglich ein Vorbereitungs-Patch für Mappack #7 und das kommende Vietnam Add-on ist (siehe Kommentar von DICE unten) oder die neuen Karten sogar enthält (Danke an PCGH-User Fire8ird).

Da die neuen Karten bereits geleaked wurden und dieser Patch die Bezeichnung R10 trägt (der letzte Patch wurde R9 getauft), liegt aber nahe, dass das bevorstehende Update auch die neuen Karten enthalten wird.

*Kommentar von DICE:*


> Wie der Titel schon nahe legt, es gibt ein neues Update für Battlefield  Bad    Company 2, mit einer großen Anzahl von Änderungen im Spiel. Dieser Patch ist    die Vorbereitung für den kommenden VIP Map Pack 7 und Battlefield Bad Company    2: Vietnam, was auch seine Größe erklärt.
> 
> Wir arbeiten daran diese Updates    auch für den PC und die Xbox360 in  den nächsten Tagen releasen zu können, also    halte dich auf dem  Laufenden.
> 
> ...


*Patchnotes:*


> _ACOG und RedDot Visier nun für die MK-14 und das G3 verfügbar
> Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den das G3 weniger Schaden gemacht hat      als geplant.
> Veränderte Drehgeschwindigkeit der VADS, um sie gegen die ZSU23 zu      balancieren.
> Reduziertes Zurückstoßen und Schaden bei der VADS, um sie gegen die ZSU23 zu      balancieren.
> ...


Persönlich freue ich mich vor allem auf die Aufsätze für das G3 und M14 Mod 0. Vor allem weil letztere vom US-Militär gerade *wegen* seiner Kompatibilität zu verschiedensten Aufsätzen entwickelt wurde, was ich im Spiel sehr vermisst habe. Achja, und die neuen Karten... hätte ich beinahe vergessen. Das wird der Oberhammer 

Quellen: Im Text; www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com (News vom 23.11.2010)

Anmerkung: Fire8ird hat eine ähnliche User-News verfasst, welche sich aber nur mit den neuen Karten bzw. dem geleakten Patch auseinandersetzt. Die News sollten sich also eher ergänzen als decken.


----------



## PixelSign (25. November 2010)

"Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, die Gegenmaßnahmen den Tracer Dart nicht entfernt haben.
Reduzierte Nachladezeit der Gegenmaßnahmen an Fahrzeugen."

na klasse... jetzt ist es noch weniger möglich einen hubschrauber per tracer vom himmel zu holen. ist so schon frustrierend genug wenn man das ding angebracht hat, schießen will und dann ständig das raketenabwehrsystem benutzt wird.

aber immerhin wird das g3 und die mk14 jetzt interessanter und auf die neuen maps freu ich mich auch schon wie ein schnitzel.


----------



## Ahab (25. November 2010)

Oha. Aufsätze für G3 und M14? Auf der einen Seite sehr geil, auf der anderen dürfte das Balacing massiv darunter leiden. Damit dürfte das M14 zur wohl mächtigsten Waffe im Spiel avancieren. O.o


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Damit dürfte das M14 zur wohl mächtigsten Waffe im Spiel avancieren. O.o


 
Diese Befürchtung hatte ich auch gleich.


----------



## Westcoast (25. November 2010)

danke für die info. freue mich schon auf die neuen aufsätze für G3 und M14. die beiden waffen fügen einen erheblichen schaden zu, 
der aufsatz hat mir auch gefehlt. naja mal schauen, wann ein neues Update erscheint.


----------



## Sethnix (25. November 2010)

PixelSign schrieb:


> na klasse... jetzt ist es noch weniger möglich einen hubschrauber per tracer vom himmel zu holen. ist so schon frustrierend genug wenn man das ding angebracht hat, schießen will und dann ständig das raketenabwehrsystem benutzt wird.



Das sind die Patchnotes vom PS3-Patch 
Wenn du die mit dem letzten PC-Patch vergleichst sind fast alle änderungen bereit auf dem PC vorhanden.

Hoffe das die den Patch morgen rausbringen. Ich will endlich die neuen Karten haben 

MFG


----------



## Mr.Floppy (25. November 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Oha. Aufsätze für G3 und M14? Auf der einen Seite sehr geil, auf der anderen dürfte das Balacing massiv darunter leiden. Damit dürfte das M14 zur wohl mächtigsten Waffe im Spiel avancieren. O.o


+1

Naja, egal, bin mal gespannt. R9 hatte mir schon gut gefallen, über die ewig lane Zeit, in der R8 aktuell war, hatte ich BC2 nicht mehr angerührt. Also kommt jetzt R9 mit wieder funktionierenden Leuchtspurgeschossen, Aufsätze für das G3 und das M14 und 4 neuen Karten.

Sollten das G3 und das M14 jetzt nicht zu stark werden, wird R10 richtig gut. 

Vorausgesetzt, DICE macht nicht wieder irgend etwas anderes kaputt, was in R9 prima funktionierte. Da kann mich echt nichts mehr schocken.


----------



## Taktloss (25. November 2010)

Also für mich werden die g3 und die m14 durch die scopes overpowered. ich nutze das g3 meistens als recon mit schneller laufen und magnum muni. und das geht schon ordentlich ab.

mit dem m14 konnte ich mich allerdigns nie wirklich anfreunden. ich denke mit 4x scope wird das ding sehr stark werden.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. November 2010)

Die Genauigkeit der F2000 wurde erhöht, um ihre Rolle als Sturmgewehr zu unterstreichen.
Reduzierter Explosionsschaden der Carl Gustav gegen Infanterie. Die Carl Gustav hat immer noch den höchsten Schaden aller AT Waffen gegen Infanterie.

Also die F2000 is einfach nur Geil freu mich drauf. Was aber Stinkt is das die CG immer noch einen so hohen schaden hat gegen Infanrerie. Das nutzen naps oder bobsn die keine plan haben von BF weil sie nur COd gezockt haben.


----------



## Freestyler808 (25. November 2010)

> The R10 Patch -
> 
> 
> We urge players not to install the latest R10 Patch for which links are circulating on the internet, as it is not officially released and there will be no servers hosting this version.
> ...



aha lol


----------



## Dolomedes (25. November 2010)

ich spiel fast nur mit der m14 wozu brauch ich nen aufsatz, dasding ist so schon gut !


----------



## Oneill (25. November 2010)

Im Patch ist nichts außer den Red Dot für M14 u G3, die Geschosse sieht man nun wieder, die fehlenden Medalien werden einem nun auch gutgeschrieben( ich hab sie zumindest un, aber ohne die Punkte zu hbekommen),4 neue Maps, autologin-Funktion, Vorbereitung auf Vietnam.So zumindest das was ich gemerkt habe.

Der Pachnote für die PS3 ist nicht für unseren Patch, wir haben die ganzen Änderungen an den Waffenwerten schon. Also Vorsicht.


----------



## Kryptonite (25. November 2010)

Ein grosser Teil der Patchnotes kommt mir aber vom letzten Patch ziemlich bekannt vor, z.b. F2000 und M95 anpassungen. Da stimmt irgendwas nicht.


----------



## Pagz (25. November 2010)

Den vorigen Patch haben die Konsolen nicht bekommen, also bekommen sie ihn jetzt mit diesem patch


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (25. November 2010)

einerseits ist es geil dass die aufsätze fürs m14 und g3 bringen andererseits komme ich mitm m14 auch so sehr gut klar, befürchte dass jetz alle anfangen damit zu zocken und man echt zum UBERSOLDIER mit dem ding wird, aber mal gucken...

freue mich va auf die neuen maps


----------



## Lazzarus (26. November 2010)

so viele die mit einer M14 rumrennen hab ich nciht gesehen, und treffen muss man mit dem Ding auch können, besonders auf Hardcore Servern, und auch mit einem Scope, wird man sicherlich nicht zum Übersoldier dadurch...

Es ist doch immer das selbe, wer zuerst gesehen wird, ist als erster tot, auch wenn ich ne pistole nur noch hab, stirbt der andere...

Und warum sich immer alle gegen die CG beschweren die gegen Infanterie eingesetzt wird, find ich auch lachhaft. Sie ist im Spiel, sie wurde dafür ausgelegt, sonst hätte DICE den Schaden der Waffe nicht so hoch gegen Infanterie auch gemacht.

Und im Krieg kann man sich auch nicht beschweren, und dem Genger sagen er solle doch seine Waffen nciht benutzen. Ich muss zugeben ich spiele mehr mit der RPG-7 weils mehr Schaden macht gegen die Panzer, aber wenn paar Maxerl davor stehen, dann schieße ich auch auf sie.


----------



## hawk910 (26. November 2010)

> Und warum sich immer alle gegen die CG beschweren die gegen Infanterie eingesetzt wird, find ich auch lachhaft. Sie ist im Spiel, sie wurde dafür ausgelegt, sonst hätte DICE den Schaden der Waffe nicht so hoch gegen Infanterie auch gemacht.


 
So sehe ich das auch. Soooo eine tolle Anti-Personen Waffe ist das wirklich nicht. Die meisten Noobs sind nicht diejenigen, die sie benutzen, sondern diejenigen, die sich von der dauernd erwischen lassen. Mich stört die Waffe nicht. Und wer so dusselig ist und Ewigkeiten an einem Fenster campt und meint es würde wie bei Cod - Noob Warfare Teil 1 bis zum aktuellen Teil 1.2 nicht geahndet (da Mauern ja der perfekte Schutz sind), der hat auch nichts besseres verdient als mit der CG weggesprengt zu werden. Mir passiert das jedenfalls sehr selten, also stört es auch nicht.
Und Server die CG und 40 mm Granatwerfer verbieten und dann auch noch den Schnarch-Modus (angeblich "hardcore") aktivieren sind eh fürn Eimer und werden gemieden.
Nö, alles ist gut... wenn denn endlich die neuen Maps kommen und Vietnam durchstartet.


----------



## Aholic (26. November 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Soooo eine tolle Anti-Personen Waffe ist das wirklich nicht. Die meisten Noobs sind nicht diejenigen, die sie benutzen, sondern diejenigen, die sich von der dauernd erwischen lassen. Mich stört die Waffe nicht. Und wer so dusselig ist und Ewigkeiten an einem Fenster campt und meint es würde wie bei Cod - Noob Warfare Teil 1 bis zum aktuellen Teil 1.2 nicht geahndet (da Mauern ja der perfekte Schutz sind), der hat auch nichts besseres verdient als mit der CG weggesprengt zu werden. Mir passiert das jedenfalls sehr selten, also stört es auch nicht.
> Und Server die CG und 40 mm Granatwerfer verbieten und dann auch noch den Schnarch-Modus (angeblich "hardcore") aktivieren sind eh fürn Eimer und werden gemieden.
> Nö, alles ist gut... wenn denn endlich die neuen Maps kommen und Vietnam durchstartet.



Die meisten sind auf die CG Leute so fixiert, das sie vergessen wegzurennen. Oft kommt das Geschoss der CG früher an, als dass man deren Halter getötet hat und anschließend weggerannt ist 

Und dann ist das Gemecker nicht weit


----------



## RolfRui (26. November 2010)

gemeint ist wohl eher: 

_Leicht herabgesetzter Schaden *durch* MG3_ etc.

und nicht _*beim*..._


----------



## hawk910 (26. November 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Die meisten sind auf die CG Leute so fixiert, das sie vergessen wegzurennen. Oft kommt das Geschoss der CG früher an, als dass man deren Halter getötet hat und anschließend weggerannt ist
> 
> Und dann ist das Gemecker nicht weit


 
Aber ganz genau! Tja...Noobs .


----------



## Pagz (26. November 2010)

RolfRui schrieb:


> gemeint ist wohl eher:
> 
> _Leicht herabgesetzter Schaden *durch* MG3_ etc.
> 
> und nicht _*beim*..._


geht beides


----------



## Earisu (26. November 2010)

Und wann kommt der Patch nun fürn PC?


----------



## Aholic (26. November 2010)

Earisu schrieb:


> Und wann kommt der Patch nun fürn PC?


Dazu gibts bisher noch keinen festen Termin. EA/Dice hat nur von "bald" gesprochen.


----------



## Fettmull (28. November 2010)

Geduld ist eine Tugend


----------



## DarkMo (30. November 2010)

Earisu schrieb:


> Und wann kommt der Patch nun fürn PC?


ich lad ihn grad  (offiziell übern updater).


----------



## seth0487 (30. November 2010)

Dito! Bin auch grad dabei den zu ziehen. Das blöde da dran, ich wollte eben mal eine Runde zocken und nun muss ich warten...


----------



## Aholic (30. November 2010)

Immer dann wenn man nicht damit rechnet kommt der Patch 
Ich hoffe die neuen Maps werden im laufe des Tages freigegeben, die alten sind langsam wirklich


----------



## modnoob (30. November 2010)

Ziehe auch grade. Hoffe die neuen Maps sind dabei. Mal sehn ob sich 2.6 gb lohnen.


----------



## Aholic (30. November 2010)

modnoob schrieb:


> Ziehe auch grade. Hoffe die neuen Maps sind dabei. Mal sehn ob sich 2.6 gb lohnen.


Sie sind dabei, wir müssen nur warten bis alle Server auf Version R25 gepatched sind, und die Maps in die Rotation aufgenommen werden 
Bisher gibt es aber noch keine Server die online sind.

*Edit:* Ich seh grad das hier auf Bf-games.net


> Bis zur offiziellen Freigabe des Mappacks durch DICE sind die Karten serverseitig jedoch noch gesperrt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. November 2010)

^^ der Pacht ist wohl 2,4GB groß und nur! ein vorbereitungs Patch.


----------



## joraku (30. November 2010)

WTF?
2,4GB? Ts - toll, super, perfekt. Damit ist dann erstmal für ca. 14 Stunden saugen angesagt. 
Kann ich jetzt eigentlich nochmal das System neu aufsetzen? Lieber nie mehr - sonst darf ich wieder alles laden.


----------



## Hackman (30. November 2010)

Map Pack Nr. 7 (endlich neue Maps!!!!) geht morgen an den Start!
BF Blog
Es sind also die neuen Maps im Patch enthalten, wie ja schon jeder vermutet hat


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2010)

Für 2,4 GB geht der aber verdammt schnell runter. Und das bei meiner lahmen Leitung...


----------



## Aholic (30. November 2010)

Hackman schrieb:


> Map Pack Nr. 7 (endlich neue Maps!!!!) geht morgen an den Start!
> BF Blog
> Es sind also die neuen Maps im Patch enthalten, wie ja schon jeder vermutet hat


Hm? Dort steht auch nur das die Wartungsarbeiten bzw das Aufspielen der Server Patches bis morgen den 1.12. andauern kann :what:

*Edit:* Huch, steht ja direkt ganz oben, übersehen.

*Edit 2:  *Mir wurden die ganze Zeit keine Server angezeigt, weshalb auch immer...nun gehts.


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2010)

habe den patch heruntergeladen und installiert, mal schauen.


----------



## Kryptonite (30. November 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> WTF?
> 2,4GB? Ts - toll, super, perfekt. Damit ist dann erstmal für ca. 14 Stunden saugen angesagt.
> Kann ich jetzt eigentlich nochmal das System neu aufsetzen? Lieber nie mehr - sonst darf ich wieder alles laden.



Über Steam kann man ein Backup vom Spiel erstellen, dann ist das keine Sache mehr. Und man kann halt nicht alles haben, entweder keine neuen maps oder grosser patch


----------



## alm0st (1. Dezember 2010)

Oh man, nur noch G3 und M14 Typen gerstern unterwegs gewesen 
Freu mich heute echt schon auf die neuen Maps


----------



## joraku (1. Dezember 2010)

Kryptonite schrieb:


> Über Steam kann man ein Backup vom Spiel erstellen, dann ist das keine Sache mehr. Und man kann halt nicht alles haben, entweder keine neuen maps oder grosser patch


 
Klar, das mache ich bei Steam Spielen wie Empire - Total War 
Nur BC2 habe ich nicht in Steam verknüpft und das würd auch so bleiben - ich kann schon keinen anderen Instantmessenger nebenher laufen lassen. 
Um den Ping niedrig zu halten verzichte ich auf sowas während dem Onlinespielen.
Aber bei einem Spiel, was auf einer DVD ausgeliefert wird können die Maps nicht einfach mal  2,4GB groß sein - ist bei Crysis Wars auch nicht so (außer es werden neue Sounds, Texturen, Modelle mitgeliefert, dann ist sowas schon eher verständlich).
(Grade in der Schule, Patch läd seid gestern Abend, dürfte jetzt eigentlich fertig sein.) Cool, dass die Maps schon heute freigeschalten werden und nicht erst am 6.15. 

@R.e.A.c.T.: Verständlich, ist mal was Neues.


----------



## mrnils253 (1. Dezember 2010)

Viele scheinen hier wohl zu vergessen das das G3 eher für schnelleren einzelschuss ist und nicht als Sturmgewehr.
(Oder hat Dice auch eher vergessen weil es meiner meinung nach viel zu genau ist im dauerfeuer)


----------



## mayo (1. Dezember 2010)

echt... mir kommt es eher anders vor. Wie im "real-life" quasi, sobald man den Finger am Abzug für 2 Sek. lässt, ist das Mag leer und man trifft über ~50m nix mehr..


----------



## Fettmull (1. Dezember 2010)

2,6 GB sind schon eine ordentliche Stange, hab bestimmt ne Stunde runtergeladen.
Mal schauen wie der Content ist


----------



## Aholic (1. Dezember 2010)

Noch sind die neuen Maps deaktiviert 
Langsam sollten sie aber mal Gas geben.

*Edit:* Schaut mal was ich eben gefunden habe:


----------



## D3N$0 (1. Dezember 2010)

die Maps sind schon seit heute morgen auf etwa 6 servern online, jedoch sind dort Warteschleifen von 30 und mehr Spielen keine seltenheit :/
Ich weis gar nicht was ihr alle habt also ich hatte den patch relativ schnell geladen.


----------



## Aholic (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin grad auf Platz 3 von 22 
Wobei man sie per Filter Ingame noch nicht finden kann.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Dezember 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Ich bin grad auf Platz 3 von 22


 
Na hoffentlich läuft das heut Abend etwas besser. Ich stell mich doch icht ne halbe Stunde an um auf nen Server zu kommen.


----------



## Aholic (1. Dezember 2010)

Sicher ^^ es gibt momentan auch nur 11 Server soweit ich das gesehen habe. Aber Coldwar ist echt gelungen, Harvest ist...riesig, sehr riesig.


----------



## Bummsbirne (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich will auch zocken....jetz auf einmal fangen die Probs an....bin fast komplett verschont geblieben aber jetz das...


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich gut an! Werde mir das addon noch bestellen.


----------



## Shark (1. Dezember 2010)

Also ich werd nicht schlau draus wo ich das schon laden kann ?!?!? Das mappack!


----------



## Aholic (1. Dezember 2010)

Shark schrieb:


> Also ich werd nicht schlau draus wo ich das schon laden kann ?!?!? Das mappack!


Das war im R10 Patch der gestern veröffentlicht wurde enthalten.

Falls du den Patch noch nicht hast (dort hatten anscheinend einige Probleme mit dem AutoUpdater):
http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bfbc2/Static/BFBC2_PC_Client_R10_602574_Patch.exe
wäre u.a. einer der vielen HTTP Mirrors 


Tja, da war ich wohl etwas schneller Hackman 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/14297-hackman.html


----------



## Hackman (1. Dezember 2010)

Shark schrieb:


> Also ich werd nicht schlau draus wo ich das schon laden kann ?!?!? Das mappack!


Das macht der Autoupdater, wenn du das Spiel startest.


----------



## Shark (1. Dezember 2010)

Gut ok dann habe ich den schon .. der da 2,6 GB gross war


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (2. Dezember 2010)

Seit heute sind die vier neuen Karten für alle Server verfügbar. Und eine Menge Server haben sie auch schon ins Programm genommen. Leider muß ich aber sagen, das ich mit den Änderung die Dice an den beiden BFBC1- Karten vorgenommen hat nicht sehr zufrieden bin. Die Karten haben nur noch sehr wenig mit den Originalen zu tun. Was für mich eine Menge von dem Spaß nimmt, den diese Karten im ersten Teil gemacht haben.

Es gibt aber noch ein weiter, nicht zu verachtende Neuerung. Denn seit gestern Abend sind auch endlich für uns PC- Jünger die 4 SpecAct- Pakete im EA Store erhältlich. Allerdings gibt es sie, im Gegensatz zur PS3, nur als Gesamtpaket zu kaufen, dieses Paket kostet 4,99 € und ist in meinen Augen jeden Pfennig wert.

*Link zum EA Store für das SpecAct- Paket:* Battlefield Bad Company 2: SPECACT


----------



## Bruce112 (2. Dezember 2010)

Sturmgewehr F2000 ist  viel zu   stark geworden,

Mit den  Sturmgewehr M416  hast du überhaupt keine chance mehr ,

jedes mal nach neuen patch wird glaub ich die waffe M416 schlechter gemacht .


Handfeuerwaffen Pistolen sind zu stark ,wie kann es sein ich schieße 10 munutionen ab ,der gegner schießt 2 mal mit pistole,ich verliere ,

das ist ne witz


----------



## we3dm4n (2. Dezember 2010)

..du hast nicht richtig gezielt?


----------



## butter_milch (3. Dezember 2010)

Den SPECACT DLC finde ich persönlich recht sinnlos.

Habe heute alle neuen Maps exzessiv gezockt und bin BEGEISTERT. Sie erfrischen das Spiel und spielen sich aber auch ganz anders als bisherige Maps. Auf Oasis kommt richtiges BF2 Feeling auf


----------



## Rizzard (3. Dezember 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Sturmgewehr F2000 ist viel zu stark geworden,
> 
> Mit den Sturmgewehr M416 hast du überhaupt keine chance mehr ,
> 
> ...


 
Wurde denn mit dem Patch überhaupt was an Waffen verändert? Laut Changelog wurde nämlich nichts in dieser Hinsicht verändert.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Dezember 2010)

Die neuen Maps sind absolut der Hammer! 


@
Handfeuerwaffen Pistolen sind zu stark ,wie kann es sein ich schieße 10 munutionen ab ,der gegner schießt 2 mal mit pistole,ich verliere ,

Vielleicht triffst du einfach nicht ^^  ich finde nicht, dass die Pistolen zu stark sind - sind ja keine Plastikkugeln..


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (3. Dezember 2010)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die neuen Maps sind absolut der Hammer!



Dem kann ich in keinster Weise zustimmen! Heavy Metal ist eine Karte für Typen die Nichts anderes können als mit Panzern, Hubschraubern und Scharfschützengewehren rum zu gammeln. Das erfordert weder großes Können, noch macht es Spaß. Gleiches gilt für Harvest Day! Davon ab, finde ich, wie bereits erwähnt, die beiden BC1- Karten generell armselig gemacht. Sie haben mit den originalen Karten nicht mehr viel gemein. Es fehlen Flaggenpunkte und das Design dieser Karten ist verhunzt worden bis zum Geht nicht mehr. Also auf unserem Server läuft von den neuen Karten nur Oasis, da sie die einzige der drei neuen Eroberungskarten ist, die was taugt.

Alles in Allem finde ich die neuen Karten, wie sagt in diesem Thommynesisch heute so schön? FAIL! Mega- FAIL sogar!  Aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden! Ich für meinen Teil mag sie in keinster Art und Weise und werde sie auch in Zukunft nicht spielen.


----------



## Kryptonite (3. Dezember 2010)

dann verlang doch dein geld zurück ... moment mal   als mega fail würde ich das schon gar nicht bezeichnen


----------



## Hackman (3. Dezember 2010)

Was Harvest Day angeht, muss ich dem Ghostmarine zustimmen. Sniper aus allen Richtungen, und an jeder Straßenecke wartet ein Panzer, dir ne Granate zwischen die Rippen zu knallen. In Oasis ist der Heli der Angreifer ne plage, wenn er von jemand qualifiziertem gespielt wird, und er ist extrem schwer runterzuholen.
Aber weil der rest des Teams ja nur als Sniper und Medic unterwegs ist, gibt es auch kaum jemand, der mal die Panzer aufs Korn nimmt. Ich lauf also als Kamikaze-Engi rum und kümmer mich einsam um die Panzer so gut es geht. Und werde als CG-Noob bezeichnet, weil ich Platin auf der CG hab, haha, es sterben halt numal 2-4 Mann wenn man nen Panzer knackt bzw. die, die gerade daneben stehn und reparieren.
Ich hoffe das spielt sich ein, im Moment geht mal als Infanterie gnadenlos unter.
Muß jetz wieder spielen, es kribbelt


----------



## Aholic (3. Dezember 2010)

Das mit den ganzen Snipern kann man perfekt ausnutzen, ich hab schon soviele überfahren


----------



## Mr. Blow (3. Dezember 2010)

Wieso habt ihr alle so ein Problem mit den Snipern? 
Manchmal gehn sie dir aufn Sack, doch in Wirklichkeit kannste die voll leicht killen...
Ist sogar noch leicht, die stehn oder knien ja eh nur!


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (4. Dezember 2010)

Mr. Blow schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr alle so ein Problem mit den Snipern?
> Manchmal gehn sie dir aufn Sack, doch in Wirklichkeit kannste die voll leicht killen...
> Ist sogar noch leicht, die stehn oder knien ja eh nur!



Weil es einfach keine große Kunst ist als Scharfschütze durchs virtuelle Leben zu gehen! Denn es die Lamer-Klasse schlechthin. Das kann jeder dressierte Affe. Genauso wie mit dem Heli oder Panzer einen Gegner nach dem anderen ausschalten.



Kryptonite schrieb:


> dann verlang doch dein geld zurück ... moment mal   als mega fail würde ich das schon gar nicht bezeichnen



Wenn Du was für das Patch bezahlt hast, dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle die Frage stellen, ob ich nicht Betrügern aufgessen bin. Aber ehrlich gesagt gehe ich davon aus, das Du des Lesens nicht ganz mächtig bist. Denn ich habe nicht Bad Company 2 als solches als Mega- Fail tituliert, sondern nur die Karten des neuen Map-Packs.


----------



## Kryptonite (4. Dezember 2010)

Offensichtlich hast du meine Anspielung nicht verstanden. Du kannst dein Geld eben nicht zurückverlangen, weil das Update gratis ist und ein Pack von 4 Maps gratis zur Verfügung zu stellen ist für mich nunmal kein Fail, egal wie gut sie dir gefallen. Ich hoffe meine Aussage wird für dich dadurch verständlicher 

(Lesen kann ich gut)


----------



## Mr. Blow (4. Dezember 2010)

> Ghostmarine1871
> 
> weil  es einfach keine große Kunst ist als Scharfschütze durchs virtuelle  Leben zu gehen! Denn es die Lamer-Klasse schlechthin. Das kann jeder  dressierte Affe. Genauso wie mit dem Heli oder Panzer einen Gegner nach  dem anderen ausschalten.




Ja da hast du recht!
Aber na ja, fucken tun sie doch jedem ab


----------



## DarkMo (4. Dezember 2010)

Hackman schrieb:


> Ich lauf also als Kamikaze-Engi rum und kümmer mich einsam um die Panzer  so gut es geht. Und werde als CG-Noob bezeichnet, weil ich Platin auf  der CG hab


najo, mit der cg geht mer ja au ned auf panzerjagdt ^^ dazu gibts die rpg halt. aber cg is bei mir wie sniper: ich bin zu blöd dafür >< als sniper treff ich nix un bin nur futter un mit der cg brauch ich fürn infi au zig schuss. frag mich, wie die leute das anstellen


----------



## Mr. Blow (4. Dezember 2010)

Einer der einfachsten Sachen die es in Game gibt...Ist fast so leicht wie eine Munitionskiste vor deine Füßen zu werfen 

Das gleiche machste auch mit dem CG Scheißhaufen, verstanden?


----------



## Pagz (4. Dezember 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> najo, mit der cg geht mer ja au ned auf panzerjagdt ^^ dazu gibts die rpg halt. aber cg is bei mir wie sniper: ich bin zu blöd dafür >< als sniper treff ich nix un bin nur futter un mit der cg brauch ich fürn infi au zig schuss. frag mich, wie die leute das anstellen


Mit dem Explosions Upgrade. Damit ist die Kill Reichtweite 1.25 mal so groß. Dafür hat man halt dann kein Magnum Ammo, aber das braucht der gemeine CG Noob auch nicht, denn er campt hinter einem Felsen und luckt nur hervor, um seine CG abzufeuern oder einen Assault um Muni zu bitten


----------



## Mr. Blow (5. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne Frage, wieso zur Hölle wird man als Noob bezeichnet wenn man campende Sackgesichter von Sniper, Messert?

Oder eine K/D von 5,00 hat oder so z.B. 25/5 und trotzdem ist man ein Noob! 

Was ist denn bei den ganzen Kinder nach der Geburt schief gelaufen?!


----------



## joraku (5. Dezember 2010)

Mir hat man gestern gesagt ich würde einen Aimbot benutzen. 
Kills: 12 Deaths: 9

Ok. Genau da habe ich es nötig mit einer K/D von insgesamt 0.86 ("Du nutzt bestimmt auch - K/D!") 
WTF?


----------



## Aholic (5. Dezember 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Mir hat man gestern gesagt ich würde einen Aimbot benutzen.
> Kills: 12 Deaths: 9
> 
> Ok. Genau da habe ich es nötig mit einer K/D von insgesamt 0.86 ("Du nutzt bestimmt auch - K/D!")
> WTF?


Es gibt leute die sind trotz Aimbot, Wallhack und was es sonst noch so gibt schlecht.

Ich hab schon 2-3 stück gesehen, die eine KD Ratio von etwas über 1 hatten, sich aber innerhalb von einer Sekunde um 180° drehen, abdrücken und einen Kopfschuss erreichen. Also es ist nicht so, das es sowas nicht gibt


----------



## Hackman (5. Dezember 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> najo, mit der cg geht mer ja au ned auf panzerjagdt ^^ dazu gibts die rpg halt. aber cg is bei mir wie sniper: ich bin zu blöd dafür >< als sniper treff ich nix un bin nur futter un mit der cg brauch ich fürn infi au zig schuss. frag mich, wie die leute das anstellen


Oha, ist das so, da muß ich mich als Noob outen. CG hat halt den Tracer-Modus, und ich war immer der Meinung sie hätte mehr Durchschlagskraft.
Am Ende war's eh nur ein Witz von dir!? 

Edit: Grad gesehn dass die RPG auch Tracer-ready ist. 
Btw. find das schon ein wenig schwach dass BC2 kein vernünftiges Handbuch hat. Ein paar wenige Sachen (z.B. wie funktioniert der Aim-Lock mit em Tracer) sind eben nicht selbsterklärend. Am Anfang dachte ich immer die AT-4 müsste die mit dem Zielmodus sein (da es ja manuell auch geht) und hab verzweifelt rumprobiert. Dass man sowas dann googeln muß find ich schon schwach.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Dezember 2010)

joa, alles was du selbst lenken kannst, ismim tracer inkompatibel ^^ un die rpg is die anti-tank waffe unter den raketen dingern un die cg die anti-inf (halt grösster dmg gegen inf). in der not rotz ich auch ma wen mit der rpg weg, aber meist is dann auch ne mauer noch da oder ich hatte grad das ding un im reflex damit geballert ^^

ne, aber man muss ja alles ma ausprobieren, un daher hatte ich mich auch ma als cg noob probiert. ich hab ned einen kill hinbekommen mit dem teil. also kA ^^


----------



## helocopter (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gestern den R10 Client Patch drüber gebügelt, seitdem kann ich zwar normal das Spiel starten, bekomme aber immer wenn ich das Spiel aufnehmen will einen Crash to Desktop und das sowohl im SP als auch im MP. Aber wie mir scheint hat sonst keiner diese Probleme, oder!? 

Werden die Spiefortschritte eigentlich online oder lokal gespeichert, falls ich gezwungen sein sollte das Spiel nochmals zu installieren?

MfG


----------



## Mr. Blow (7. Dezember 2010)

Das kannst du entscheiden ob die SPieldatein/Speicherdateien erhalten bleiben sollen oder eben gelöscht...

Probier mal das, dass hat bei mir geholfen...
Dokumente > BFBC2 > Dann sind da 4 Dateien (Wenn du dir sicher sein willst dann mach eine Sicherheitskopie auf dem Desktop) die du löscht!

Starte das Game neu und stell die alten Einstellungen wie ein...
Dann sollte es eigentlich laufen!

Bei mir war das heftig das ich nciht mal 15 min. zocken konnte ohne CTD zu bekommen.
Das ist jetzt aber ganz selten das ich CTD bekomm.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## helocopter (7. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Tipp. Leider hat das mein Problem nicht behoben... 

Ich sehe aber gerade bei dem Crash-Report, dass das Spiel noch auf dem Patch mit der Version 589035 und nicht mit der aktuellen 602574 läuft. Da scheint etwas bei der Installation schief gelaufen zu sein. Lad ich die 2,6 GB eben nochmal ohne Autoupdater herunter und patche nochmals. Sonst bleibt immer noch die Neuinstallation...


----------



## mayo (7. Dezember 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> joa, alles was du selbst lenken kannst, ismim tracer inkompatibel ^^ un die rpg is die anti-tank waffe unter den raketen dingern un die cg die anti-inf (halt grösster dmg gegen inf). in der not rotz ich auch ma wen mit der rpg weg, aber meist is dann auch ne mauer noch da oder ich hatte grad das ding un im reflex damit geballert ^^
> 
> ne, aber man muss ja alles ma ausprobieren, un daher hatte ich mich auch ma als cg noob probiert. ich hab ned einen kill hinbekommen mit dem teil. also kA ^^



Oh ja, das kenne ich. Ich hab meine CG-Kills auch fast nur gegen Fahrzeuge und Inf in Gebäuden. Wenn ich allerdings gerade nachlade und da kommt so ein "Böser" um die Ecke der mich killen will, kriegt der halt aus "reflex" die CG vor die Füsse ...


----------

